# Meet my new buddy, 3 month old Princess!



## yo0123yo (Apr 2, 2013)

She has been with us three days so far and at first I was overly worried, mainly because she was shy and scared when anyone would approach her but she has finally burst out of her shell a day ago! She was sneezing and one of her eyes was watery, and she had dirty ears which I took her to the vet for yesterday. The doctor prescribed her some oral liquid antibiotic for an upper respiratory infection and Otibiotic ointment for ear mites which they mainly cleaned her ears out there. Princess is doing just fine and eats A LOT lol but also sleeps A LOT and when she plays, her energy wears me out haha. She is so playful heres a couple pictures meet Princess, she is so tiny and adorable!! http://i.imgur.com/MCbAgxT.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/xpfjLP2.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/y5JdQJ9.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/OIK0rL8.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/3uU1YQ0.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/K5srfRc.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/lMxv8KR.jpg


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh so verrry cute! Sort of reminds me of my tabby Maya when she was tiny! Congratulations on your new kitty! May Princess bring you lots of joy and heartfelt laughs and loves for a looooong time!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

so very cute in her little pink collar! Congratulations on your new bundle of joy! Looks like you solved the collar issue you had in the other thread.


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

What a cutie!!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Ooh, she is adorable!! She's so tiny, I can't believe she's 3 months!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

She is so pretty!


----------



## yo0123yo (Apr 2, 2013)

Every day I am gaining her trust she is beyond adorable!!!! So tiny, cute, and gorgeous! Figured I'd share these three pictures of her sleeping cuddled in my lap on my blanket and she is out cold, just like a baby! Enjoy! Brings back memories of when my 12 year old Chucky would lie in my lap 
http://i.imgur.com/BR7ZDvk.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/0SPyC1Q.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/KwUk8wu.jpg


----------



## yo0123yo (Apr 2, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/pK7u2gN.jpg


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Is she ever precious! I absolutely love the pictures of her sleeping in your lap. A Princess she is! Can't wait to see her grow up!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Such a sweet face. She looks so peaceful. Isn't it amazing how trusting she is now. Remember when she would run away from you? Seems like a long time ago! Awesome!


----------



## yo0123yo (Apr 2, 2013)

^Ha! I cant believe that. It definitely took a lot to gain this sweetheart's trust but she has my trust for a lifetime thats for sure, so adorable how she rubs her head all over my leg and follows wherever I walk now  such a good feeling! By the way I am giving get l-lysine 250mg 2x daily mixed with her wet food and jeez does she eat A LOT! Lol! http://i.imgur.com/UfrO3Ic.jpg


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Such a pretty spotted little tummy!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

She really is adorable. :luv

And she certainly looks very comfy!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Aww she is such a cutie.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

AwwwMannnn...I just want to rub her tummy!! Very Cute!


----------



## spazz (Sep 8, 2014)

love snuggley photos! Hope she is coming out of her shell more with you. When we got lola she was the same way but we have had her a month now and i definitely can handle her now in my arms and she jumps up on my desk for attention.


----------

